# xt860, xt883 apps for xt862



## mhous33 (Sep 8, 2011)

i searched through apps from xt860 and xt883 to find apps that can be used on xt862 and found a few worth mentioning...

connected music player app from the bell xt860 2.3.6 system dump, has some cool features like shoutcast and fm radio, soundhound integration, song lyrics, and youtube video search integration:

http://www.mediafire...tlbtzp0wef9cutp

moto phone portal app also from the bell xt860 2.3.6 system dump, gives you access to personal content through your web browser; you can connect through wifi or usb:

http://www.mediafire...h14h1la3h3hjt62

fm radio app from the chinese xt883 2.3.6 system dump, if you just want fm radio and not all the other features from the connected music player above:

http://www.mediafire...71crmtejvpo6ggy

profile setting app also from the chinese xt883 2.3.6 system dump, so you can quickly set ringer profiles as well as customize:

http://www.mediafire...bb744ay5pedy76d

these have to be installed by manually copying to /system/app/ and changing permissions to rw-r-r

enjoy!


----------



## imjarhed (Jun 11, 2011)

What's the chances of being these apk's

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


----------



## mhous33 (Sep 8, 2011)

imjarhed said:


> What's the chances of being these apk's
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2 Beta-6


Um, what?

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk 2


----------

